#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Ποιος δηλώνεται σε ΠΕΑ ως ιδιοκτήτης αν άλλος είναι ο ψιλός κύριος κι άλλος ο επικαρπωτής;

## Xάρης

Στη έκδοση ΠΕΑ (πιστοποιητικό ενεργειακής απόδοσης), ποιος δηλώνεται ως ιδιοκτήτης αν είναι διαφορετικός ο ψιλός κύριος από τον επικαρπωτή;
Ο έχων την επικαρπίαΟ έχων την ψιλή κυριότηταΚαι οι δυο

----------


## spapako

Στα πεδία που αφορούν τους ιδιοκτήτες συμπληρώνονται τα στοιχεία όλων των ιδιοκτητών (ψιλή κυριότητα και επικαρπωτής). 

Είναι απάντηση από helpdesk του buildingcert.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δηλαδή το 3.
Σ' ευχαριστώ. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## eukatheo

Που ακριβώς έχεις δει την απάντηση στο helpdesk? Αναφέρεσαι στις οδηγίες χρήσης του Buildingcert?

----------


## dn102

Θα δηλώσεις ότι γράφει το κτηματολόγιο, και θα βάλεις και αριθμό ΚΑΕΚ

----------


## Xάρης

Μετά από πολλά, κατέληξα στο ότι δηλώνουμε τον επικαρπωτή ως ιδιοκτήτη και στους λοιπούς συνιδιοκτήτες τον ψιλό κύριο.
Κάποιοι συνάδελφοι τα δηλώνουν αντίθετα.
Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία καθότι το ΠΕΑ αφορά το ακίνητο και τη χρήση του.
Δηλώνω όμως τον επικαρπωτή ως ιδιοκτήτη διότι αυτού το όνομα θα εμφανίζεται στο συμβόλαιο ενοικίασης (αν πρόκειται για ενοικίαση).

----------


## spapako

Χάρη συμφωνώ με το πως τα δηλώνεις. Επίσης συμφωνώ πως δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία.

Όσον αφορά την απάντηση που είχα δώσει, εννοούσα ότι είναι απάντηση με mail που είχα λάβει από τo buildingcert.gr@gmail.com

----------


## janna

Σε καταστημα ιδιοκτησιας Δημου το ΠΕΑ μπορει να το κανει ο ενοικιαστης αφου αυτος θα το πληρωσει?και να βγει στο ονομα του . Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδια περιπτωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ποιος τελικά (στην πραγματικότητα) θα πληρώσει το ΠΕΑ δεν μας ενδιαφέρει. Το συμφωνητικό όμως υπογράφεται μεταξύ μηχανικού και ιδιοκτήτη (του έχοντος την επικαρπία ή την ψιλή κυριότητα, κάποιου εκ τους συνιδιοκτήτες).

Στο buildingcert δε, αναφέρονται οι ιδιοκτήτες και όχι οι ενοικιαστές!

----------


## Kostas2002

Ακριβώς.

----------


## ilgi

Κι αν ο επικαρπωτής δεν είναι πλέον εν ζωή? Τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση? ΚΑΕΚ στην περιοχη δεν υπάρχει





> Μετά από πολλά, κατέληξα στο ότι δηλώνουμε τον επικαρπωτή ως ιδιοκτήτη και στους λοιπούς συνιδιοκτήτες τον ψιλό κύριο.
> Κάποιοι συνάδελφοι τα δηλώνουν αντίθετα.
> Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία καθότι το ΠΕΑ αφορά το ακίνητο και τη χρήση του.
> Δηλώνω όμως τον επικαρπωτή ως ιδιοκτήτη διότι αυτού το όνομα θα εμφανίζεται στο συμβόλαιο ενοικίασης (αν πρόκειται για ενοικίαση).

----------


## Xάρης

Αν πεθάνει ο επικαρπωτής τότε ο έχων την ψιλή κυριότητα αποκτά και την επικαρπία, δηλαδή αποκτά την πλήρη κυριότητα του ακινήτου.

Το ακίνητο προσδιορίζεται και χωρίς το ΚΑΕΚ, από το τοπογραφρικό, τη διεύθυνση, τη θέση στην οικοδομή και τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## tserpe

Υπαρχει καπου απαντηση, αν βαζουμε ολους τους συνιδιοκτητες, στο ΠΕΑ;

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς επίσημη απάντηση από το ΤΕΕ ή την ΕΥΕΠΕΝ;
Δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει αλλά τι σημασία έχει; 
Δεν είναι δα και κάτι το κρίσιμο.

----------


## evab

Καλησπέρα, Σε συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τον ΚΕΝΑΚ αναφέρεται ότι πρέπει να δηλωθούν όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως πώς είναι αυτό δυνατό στην καρτέλα του Buildingcert, αφού υπάρχει μόνο ένα κελί.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων,

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει το κουμπάκι "*Προσθήκη / Διαγραφή Ιδιοκτητών*"

----------

